# Art of the Hide Collection



## skcheng (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone else collect holsters??


----------



## griff (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice.......AotH ... simply the Best
Great photography


----------



## supawabb (Jan 3, 2009)

That lack holster on the top left... absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Cuso (Jan 3, 2009)

Pink??!! That has to be the ladie's light...


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll be wearing *four* AOTH black elephant holsters at SHOT this month, containing four of my Top 10 lights: Spy 007, LunaSol 20, Ti PD-S, and Brass Cub.


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful holsters...


----------



## FrogmanM (Jan 6, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> I'll be wearing *four* AOTH black elephant holsters at SHOT this month, containing four of my Top 10 lights: Spy 007, LunaSol 20, Ti PD-S, and Brass Cub.



Pics would help us envious CPFers:huh:


----------



## sledhead (Jan 6, 2009)

Every great flashlight deserves a good home! Beautiful collection.:wave:


----------



## Steve L (Jan 6, 2009)

Here's a quick shot:






Enjoy,
Steve


----------



## cruisemissile (Jan 6, 2009)

right here in my hometown of Tampa is a very well known holster and sheath maker- Sullvan's Holsters.
some of you knife guys may recognize their name- they make sheaths for Randall Knives. (a very high honor).
They have all kinds of hides available, croc, zebra, snake, etc...
They make custom holsters and sheaths.
Now that I see all these fancy holsters, I'm going to step up from my nylon holsters and really show off.


----------



## Steve L (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's a slightly better picture:






Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Long RunTime (Feb 1, 2009)

Very very nice.


----------



## shado (Feb 29, 2012)

A long overdue bump! Looking forward to seeing Matts latest creations :wave:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 26, 2012)

I have always loved Art of the Hide holsters (and "holsters"). Plus, Matt is a great guy to work with. I just received another AOTH holster yesterday for my Spy 007. Black elephant is my favorite:











Now I just need to get a Ti Chameleon again so that last one has something do to.


----------



## shado (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW, Great looking holsters Troy. Matt's holsters are the best! I see you like the Elephant hide as much as I do.


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 27, 2012)

The best holsters IMO!


----------



## smarkum (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't have any black elephant yet . . . :thinking:

Here are my most recent from Matt. . . 











:naughty:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice, Shelby! We'll have to do another flashlight breakfast - check out each other's new acquisitions.


----------



## shado (Dec 23, 2012)

I received a couple of Holsters today from Matt  Here's a pic of one next to a Sebenza,


----------



## shado (Jan 15, 2013)

Matt made this Croc Holster for my Damascus Tri-EDC, but the Purple Tri-EDC looks right at home next to the Black Croc 






Here a pic of both Holster that arrived just before Christmas,






Matt even put Croc on the back of the Holsters :thumbsup:


----------



## emonty (Oct 23, 2013)

Stunning. Where/how to order one, who to contact, thxs!!

Ed


----------



## socom1970 (Oct 23, 2013)

My understanding is that Matt is not doing these anymore and is currently off the grid.

Please correct me if I'm wrong. If he is still in business, I would sure like one or two.


----------



## tommo76 (Dec 1, 2013)

I tried to have a few holsters made earlier this year. Matt finally relpied that he had family problems and couldn't do the order. he refunded my paypal even though I told him not to worry about it. He is a very talented gentleman and i hope he gets straightened out and starts making his holsters again.


----------



## BenChiew (Dec 1, 2013)

A truly talented man.


----------



## magellan (Apr 11, 2014)

arewethereyetdad said:


> I'll be wearing *four* AOTH black elephant holsters at SHOT this month, containing four of my Top 10 lights: Spy 007, LunaSol 20, Ti PD-S, and Brass Cub.



Stylin' !!! :twothumbs


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Feb 26, 2015)

arewethereyetdad said:


> I have always loved Art of the Hide holsters (and "holsters"). Plus, Matt is a great guy to work with. I just received another AOTH holster yesterday for my Spy 007. Black elephant is my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be a great match to my elephant hide boots!

Very nice.


----------



## light drift (Apr 18, 2015)

A good holster is essential for me. This is an old thread, but is AOTH still around? They are beautiful!


----------



## angerdan (May 4, 2015)

I like the ESP-Holster:
Universal plastic holder for tactical flashlights - ESP: Security Products for Real Professionals


----------



## skcheng (Mar 15, 2016)

Bumping a very old thread, but has anyone been in contact with Matt?? Is he by chance making holsters again? I hope he is well. It's been a bunch of years and I've lost his contact info. Please PM me if anyone still has it. Even if Matt isn't making holsters anymore I'd just like to reach out to him to see that he's well?? Thanks!!


----------



## RonLee (Jan 16, 2018)

Sadly it looks like Art of the Hide website is no longer there. That just makes the existing holsters more valuable though.


----------

